# Where to get bone and horn for handles ?



## BJE1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking for reputable sources for bone, musk ox horn, and sheep/ram horn that has been cured and is ready to use, or that I can cure my self. Looking at doing some re handles have done some in wood and would like to try some in bone and horn. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## berko (Feb 12, 2014)

dictum


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.brisa.fi


----------

